# Batch of Earth-Size, Habitable-Zone Planets Around Single Star



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Very cool to me. I for one believe that it is impossible for life and likely intelligent life not to exist elsewhere. Our galaxy is beyond our real comprehension, let alone the universe it's self.



> NASA's Spitzer Space Telescope has revealed the first known system of seven Earth-size planets around a single star. Three of these planets are firmly located in the habitable zone, the area around the parent star where a rocky planet is most likely to have liquid water.
> 
> The discovery sets a new record for greatest number of habitable-zone planets found around a single star outside our solar system. All of these seven planets could have liquid water - key to life as we know it - under the right atmospheric conditions, but the chances are highest with the three in the habitable zone.







https://www.nasa.gov/press-release/nasa-telescope-reveals-largest-batch-of-earth-size-habitable-zone-planets-around


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Rats. NASA found my hide-out.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

NASA did not exactly define Habitable and inhabitable by what. We need to standby for a bit more science . Now we can't find a Passenger aircraft that crash in the ocean.
But we can tell that much about 7 planets "about 40 light-years (235 trillion miles) from Earth". We do need to apply some critical thinking skills to this one.
We are still learning about the moon and it just up there a bit.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> NASA did not exactly define Habitable and inhabitable by what. We need to standby for a bit more science . Now we can't find a Passenger aircraft that crash in the ocean.
> But we can tell that much about 7 planets "about 40 light-years (235 trillion miles) from Earth". We do need to apply some critical thinking skills to this one.
> We are still learning about the moon and it just up there a bit.


I do not think that anyone would dispute that more evidence is needed. With that said, it is not that hard to look at Earth and what make it habitable and apply it elsewhere. Of course that assumes that life would be similar elsewhere as here..


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Umm, this is simple, Cher wants to leave our planet, send her there and then she can get back to us...maybe. Of course I wouldn't wish that on any planet...seriously. I think we will verify life elsewhere in our generation....


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

rstanek said:


> Umm, this is simple, Cher wants to leave our planet, send her there and then she can get back to us...maybe. Of course I wouldn't wish that on any planet...seriously. I think we will verify life elsewhere in our generation....


I think that solid evidence will be found that life had existed at some point on Mars.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Lets talk about life/// abiogenesis or FIRST LIFE

in order to have LIFE you need a few basics;
ability to reproduce- forming a cell is nice but unless the cell is eternal, it will die
Ability to take in nutrients
Ability to turn nutrients into energy
ability to move energy to where it is needed
ability to expel waste or cell will explode

for me, thinking that rain on a rock ended up forming a cell in a tidal pool that had the ability to find food, digest food, turn it to energy, transport energy, expel waste and reproduce... is crazy

but wait you say, it had millions of years to form all those things....
yes but.... like a turtle trying to get across a busy 10 lane highway... every time it gets killed running across the road.. it has to start back on the shoulder again...it does not get to pick up from the 3rd lane


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Just as a plant "flowers", the universe "lifes". It's a natural, normal process. In our limited understanding of the process, we tiny dust specks may call it creation, or evolution, or whatever. The universe does not care.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> Just as a plant "flowers", the universe "lifes". It's a natural, normal process.


Where to start


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Who's to say God didn't give other planets a shot? I don't remember anywhere in the Bible where this is addressed one way or another.

On the other hand, I've had believers tell me it's not possible. Then look at me like I'm crazy. They could be right, I may be crazy but I think it's still possible.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

inceptor said:


> Who's to say God didn't give other planets a shot? I don't remember anywhere in the Bible where this is addressed one way or another.
> 
> On the other hand, I've had believers tell me it's not possible. Then look at me like I'm crazy. They could be right, I may be crazy but I think it's still possible.


When adam sinned ALL OF CREATION WAS Affected Romans 8:18-22

Man was made to rule over all creation 
"Thy heavens, the work of the Thy fingers, the moon and the stars, which Thou has ordained&#8230;Thou dost make him [man] to rule over the works of Thy hands, Thou has put all things under his feet" (Psalms 8:3,6)

are you suggesting that Jesus had to die on another planet also... because the bible is clear he DIED ONCE

I think it is easy to infer that no other planet has life on it

and

(Genesis 1:14-15, etc.). one of the reasons that God made the Moon, solar system and stars was to provide a way for us to distinguish the passage of time (days, months and years) and predict the coming of seasons. Without these heavenly bodies, the job of keeping time and navigation would have been far more difficult.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> When adam sinned ALL OF CREATION WAS Affected Romans 8:18-22
> 
> Man was made to rule over all creation
> "Thy heavens, the work of the Thy fingers, the moon and the stars, which Thou has ordained&#8230;Thou dost make him [man] to rule over the works of Thy hands, Thou has put all things under his feet" (Psalms 8:3,6)
> ...


I won't argue your point, that part is there. I'm just of the mind that in the vastness of the galaxy, it's mathematically viable that we are not alone. There is far more to the galaxy than relates to us. Who, what, when, where and why I have no idea. Maybe I'm wrong but there is an awful lot of evidence to prove otherwise. I've been wrong before and heaven knows I'll be wrong again. I'll probably never find out if I'm right or wrong but it's a gut feeling for me.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Only 1.5 million years of travel away. 

"Think we're going to need a faster ship"


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Ain't gonna touch this one.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

inceptor said:


> Who's to say God didn't give other planets a shot? I don't remember anywhere in the Bible where this is addressed one way or another.
> 
> On the other hand, I've had believers tell me it's not possible. Then look at me like I'm crazy. They could be right, I may be crazy but I think it's still possible.


I believe not only possible, but most likely, probable. To think we are the only ones in the known vastness of the universe, not to mention the unknown, would be naive. I would hope however, if life does exist out there somewhere, that we find them before they find us.

An interesting article by Hawking if you have the time to read it through.

Life in the Universe - Stephen Hawking


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> I believe not only possible, but most likely, probable. To think we are the only ones in the known vastness of the universe, not to mention the unknown, would be naive. I would hope however, if life does exist out there somewhere, that we find them before they find us.
> 
> An interesting article by Hawking if you have the time to read it through.
> 
> Life in the Universe - Stephen Hawking


Conspiracy theory huh? You want to get yer tin foil hats on, OK ... Stephen Hawking cannot speak with his own voice, it is computer generated. How do we know his alleged thoughts and findings are actually his? Could it all be a sham and part of the "agenda"? It's a sham I tell ya, it's a sham!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Conspiracy theory huh? You want to get yer tin foil hats on, OK ... Stephen Hawking cannot speak with his own voice, it is computer generated. How do we know his alleged thoughts and findings are actually his? Could it all be a sham and part of the "agenda"? It's a sham I tell ya, it's a sham!


Good luck with all that my friend. :vs_laugh:


----------



## OakOwl (Nov 7, 2016)

Maine-Marine said:


> When adam sinned ALL OF CREATION WAS Affected Romans 8:18-22
> 
> Man was made to rule over all creation
> "Thy heavens, the work of the Thy fingers, the moon and the stars, which Thou has ordained&#8230;Thou dost make him [man] to rule over the works of Thy hands, Thou has put all things under his feet" (Psalms 8:3,6)
> ...


Easy to infer. Hahah thanks for the laugh.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

inceptor said:


> I won't argue your point, that part is there. I'm just of the mind that in the vastness of the galaxy, it's mathematically viable that we are not alone. There is far more to the galaxy than relates to us. Who, what, when, where and why I have no idea. Maybe I'm wrong but there is an awful lot of evidence to prove otherwise. I've been wrong before and heaven knows I'll be wrong again. I'll probably never find out if I'm right or wrong but it's a gut feeling for me.


I totally agree. I am a bit of a hybrid in belief as well. I am Christian/Catholic, but can not deny that the possibility of life elsewhere is pretty much a certainty. An ever expanding potentially infinite universe and the only life is on earth? I bet we will find evidence of past life on Mars once we are able to get there and stay. The universe would be "a terrible waste of space" if life on earth is it. I am not trying to change anyone's opinions, just sharing mine.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> "about 40 light-years (235 trillion miles) from Earth".


So getting there is the problem. Reminds me of the joke about the Iranian nuclear weapon.

It's the most sophisticated destructive device on earth--except for the delivery system, which is an ox cart...


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

This is one of the passages most often used to support the view of life on other planets. Some debate on the direct object. I cant currently recall any others..but somebody else might. 
John 10:16
Other sheep I have also, which are not of this fold: them also must I bring, and they shall hear my voice: and there shall be one sheepfold, and one shepherd.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> So getting there is the problem. Reminds me of the joke about the Iranian nuclear weapon.
> 
> It's the most sophisticated destructive device on earth--except for the delivery system, which is an ox cart...


 Thinking we need some major upgrade to our transport system. 40 light years is a long time sense we are still no where near that speed.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> This is one of the passages most often used to support the view of life on other planets. Some debate on the direct object. I cant currently recall any others..but somebody else might.
> John 10:16
> Other sheep I have also, which are not of this fold: them also must I bring, and they shall hear my voice: and there shall be one sheepfold, and one shepherd.


He was talking about gentiles vs. Jews.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Thinking we need some major upgrade to our transport system. 40 light years is a long time sense we are still no where near that speed.


Let's send the libtards over to check it out.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

inceptor said:


> Maybe I'm wrong but there is an awful lot of evidence to prove otherwise.


I have not seen any EVIDENCE 
1a : an outward sign : indicationb : something that furnishes proof : testimony; specifically : something legally submitted to a tribunal to ascertain the truth of a matter. 2 : one who bears witness; especially : one who voluntarily confesses a crime and testifies for the prosecution against his accomplices.

compelling arguments or high probability is not evidence...


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> I have not seen any EVIDENCE...compelling arguments or high probability is not evidence...


Absent a booming radio or laser signal from another star, just what would evidence of extraterrestrial life look like? Is there any observable evidence of life on this planet looked at from far away? Well, yes there is.

Assume you are observing our earth from a distant star with a really good telescope. A reflectance spectra will reveal methane gas in the atmosphere. Since methane from geological sources degrades quickly in sunlight, any methane present must be constantly replenished by the only other source: Life.

We will soon have telescopes good enough to do this. Would methane in an extrasolar planets' atmosphere be sufficient evidence of life?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> Absent a booming radio or laser signal from another star, just what would evidence of extraterrestrial life look like? Is there any observable evidence of life on this planet looked at from far away? Well, yes there is.
> 
> Assume you are observing our earth from a distant star with a really good telescope. A reflectance spectra will reveal methane gas in the atmosphere. Since methane from geological sources degrades quickly in sunlight, any methane present must be constantly replenished by the only other source: Life.
> 
> We will soon have telescopes good enough to do this. Would methane in an extra solar planets' atmosphere be sufficient evidence of life?


methane has 2 causes - microbes and geological processes,---
how can you tell the difference WELL look at the ratio of carbon-12 (C-12) to carbon-13 (C-13) in the molecules. Living organisms preferentially take up the lighter C-12 isotopes as they assemble methane, and that chemical signature remains until the molecule is destroyed.

so will methane PROVE life , NO...

Is Methane Evidence of Life on Mars? - Universe Today


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> Since methane from geological sources degrades quickly in sunlight, any methane present must be constantly replenished by the only other source: Life.


how quickly is quickly? I had to research this because I did not know the answer. Methane from geological sources will degrade over 9.6 years.
so if there were ongoing geological events.. it would never go away

https://www.quora.com/What-happens-to-methane-once-it-is-released-into-the-atmosphere


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> ...so will methane PROVE life , NO...


Okay. I agree with you. Carl Sagan said it best, "Extraordinary claims require extraordinary proof."

What would prove extraterrestrial life? Let's stick with Mars for a minute. You remember the mars derived meteorite that was discovered in Antarctica some years ago: ALH84001. Some scientists were certain it contained microfossils of bacteria. Others were not so sure.

If, in some future time, many more mars meteorites are found that contain indisputable proof of fossilized bacteria, would that be sufficient evidence of extraterrestrial life?


----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)

Well at 39 light years away, even with our fastest newfangled propulsion systems it would take about 800,000 years to get there.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> This is one of the passages most often used to support the view of life on other planets. Some debate on the direct object. I cant currently recall any others..but somebody else might.
> John 10:16
> Other sheep I have also, which are not of this fold: them also must I bring, and they shall hear my voice: and there shall be one sheepfold, and one shepherd.


I hope you are joking....


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> Okay. I agree with you. Carl Sagan said it best, "Extraordinary claims require extraordinary proof."
> 
> What would prove extraterrestrial life? Let's stick with Mars for a minute. You remember the mars derived meteorite that was discovered in Antarctica some years ago: ALH84001. Some scientists were certain it contained microfossils of bacteria. Others were not so sure.
> 
> If, in some future time, many more mars meteorites are found that contain indisputable proof of fossilized bacteria, would that be sufficient evidence of extraterrestrial life?


If the rock was from mars and it contained bacteria.. yes... HOWEVER, I have doubts that a rock was blown off the planet and landed here


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> If the rock was from mars and it contained bacteria.. yes... HOWEVER, I have doubts that a rock was blown off the planet and landed here


There is no doubt rocks from mars, and the moon too, reach earth. Some collision events are extremely energetic. Remember, we've landed probes on Mars, and characterized its atmosphere. The isotopic ratio is different from that of Earth, due to Mars having formed farther away from the sun where it was cooler. Bubbles of gas trapped in ALH84001 proves it comes from Mars; it's indisputable.

There is a whole class of Mars derived meteorites, they're rare. I collect meterorites and I can't afford those babies.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> I hope you are joking....


Did not mean to be joking. What is the humorous part?


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

inceptor said:


> Who's to say God didn't give other planets a shot? I don't remember anywhere in the Bible where this is addressed one way or another.
> 
> On the other hand, I've had believers tell me it's not possible. Then look at me like I'm crazy. They could be right, I may be crazy but I think it's still possible.


 @inceptor you got it right mister you are smarter than your friends:

Moses 1:33 And worlds without number have I created; and I also created them for mine own purpose; and by the Son I created them, which is mine Only Begotten.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Joe said:


> @inceptor you got it right mister you are smarter than your friends:
> 
> Moses 1:33 And worlds without number have I created; and I also created them for mine own purpose; and by the Son I created them, which is mine Only Begotten.


And lets not forget the LDS also teaches we are also Gods and will have our own little planet...

Jesus is a brother to Satan and other nice little teachings from the mormons. and some folks wonder why they are considered a non-christian cult


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> And lets not forget the LDS also teaches we are also Gods and will have our own little planet...
> 
> Jesus is a brother to Satan and other nice little teachings from the mormons. and some folks wonder why they are considered a non-christian cult


Not sure how the Mo Mos got turned into non Christians. Most smart preachers consider them to be a Christian-cult..similar to Jehovahs Witneess..7th Day Adventists and Roman Catholics...to name a few. Not to forget the Branch Dividians at Wacko. Now the L Ron Hubbard stuff could surely be labled as a non Christian cult. The Gospel of Christ can take a lot of abuse.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Not sure how the Mo Mos got turned into non Christians. Most smart preachers consider them to be a Christian-cult..similar to Jehovahs Witneess..7th Day Adventists and Roman Catholics...to name a few. Not to forget the Branch Dividians at Wacko. Now the L Ron Hubbard stuff could surely be labled as a non Christian cult. The Gospel of Christ can take a lot of abuse.


lol..smart preachers... I wonder if they would consider islam a christian cult - Islam teaches about Jesus also
Different Jesus = no Jesus
If you teach that Jesus is not God then you have a different Jesus

The Bible teaches that God taught "Thou shalt have no other gods before me"
The bible teaches that Jesus said Jesus answered, "I am the way and the truth and the life. No one comes to the Father except through me."

Jesus is putting himself in front of the father... so Jesus is either God or he is committing blaspheme


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

No Islam is from the devil. They do have some nice things to say about Jesus in their blasphemous book though. They also have the Old Testament running around in there too...intermingled with 7th Century Arabian culture and customs.. If that be the point. The only Christian cult that teaches Jesus is not God..is the Jehovahs Witnesses as far as I can recall. They think He is a created being and also poses as an Arch Angel..named Michael I think. If that aint what you was talking about lets start over. Or maybe you speaking of the Mormons making themselves gods too. Yep that is pretty kinky. I agree.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Joe said:


> @inceptor you got it right mister you are smarter than your friends:
> 
> Moses 1:33 And worlds without number have I created; and I also created them for mine own purpose; and by the Son I created them, which is mine Only Begotten.


That ain't Bible.


----------

